# Liberty GB Theme Requests



## FS36 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys...noticed there aren't a lot of themes for Liberty GB. Any requests? I'll work my hardest to get them done. And if you want themes ported, I'll do my best to ask the themers that made them to let me port them. So if you want something, just ask


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

how has noone replied to this offer?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

could you do something similar to iphone/MIUI?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol thread must have been buried quick. +1 to brentblends request.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

Can you port Mysterious Beast to CM7?
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/drod2169-x/130443-theme-mysterious-beast.html


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread moved to android/theme development...


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

Took the wife off of Liberty 0.8 due to lack of themes. I have no specific requests, just please bring us something. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

